# Automatic Private IP



## burlybugger (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello folks

I'm having trouble adding a computer to my home network. The PC in question isn't getting a DHCP assigned IP from the router, but instead is going for an Automatic Private IP Address.

I know the cable and router are OK, because I have been able to connect a laptop to that connection. The NIC itself is also fine and tested.

I don't know much else about networks, so I'm at a bit of a loss now.. can anyone help explain what I am missing?

Thanks!


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

In Control Panel, double-click Network.

Click the TCP/IP protocol bound to your network adapter, and then click Properties. 

On the IP Address tab, make sure the Obtain An IP Address Automatically option is *not* selected.


----------



## burlybugger (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes, I have tried this, and set the IP, subnet and gateway manually, but this does not help.


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

Try using * ipconfig /release [adapter]* at the command prompt then manually configure the ip, gateway etc. This will release any leases (ip addresses) that the nic has been assigned. Remember if you don't specify an adapter then *all* your leases will be released by DHCP server.


----------



## burlybugger (Jan 20, 2006)

This had no effect, I still can't get the pc to see the router, even when I set the ip address, subnet and gateway manually.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## burlybugger (Jan 20, 2006)

This was a clean install of XP, but since I can't get network connectivity, I haven't been able to upgrade to SP2...


----------



## seavus (Jan 18, 2006)

burlybugger said:


> This was a clean install of XP, but since I can't get network connectivity, I haven't been able to upgrade to SP2...


get on another computer download sp2 IT version burn it on a cd and u have sp2. I sugest installing sp2 right after a clean reinstallation of windows. You can download it here : http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/Browse.aspx?displaylang=en&categoryid=7

and when installed disable the SP2 windows firewall.

i hope i helped a bit


----------



## burlybugger (Jan 20, 2006)

johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.
> 
> ...


I've now tried these with XP SP2 installed, to ne effect :-( am totally baffled!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

After running the two reset commands I posted, do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

ADMINS ... Is this thread open ..... I would like to share my similar problems with APIPA. Can't really figure out the problem but I'm little bit suspicious about my d-link switch.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

ok what is the best way to test my switch. I want to check if the ports are ok or not. I seen that when acquiring ip address takes a longer time I get Automatic Private IP address but when it goes quick it gets ip address from dhcp server as 192.168.1.x. 

Funny problem

:4-dontkno


----------

